# I know the RO people by their rabbits...



## Yield (Mar 24, 2011)

[align=center]ESPECIALLY on Facebook. XD

Anyone with me on that? XD




Also- wanna add me on FB?

http://www.facebook.com/baileeydg


----------



## Bunny parents (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh me me me me me me me ! Pick me, pick me !!!! :weee:
:wave: over here !!! 
...
..
wait.. You already have my contact.:biggrin2: Hehehehee.


----------



## Kipcha (Mar 25, 2011)

The same for me, just like when new people join the rabbit hopping club. I'm terrible with names so it takes me three or so practices to remember who the people are, but the second their bunny comes out, it's like "OOOOOH, you're so-and-so's person!"


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Mar 25, 2011)

*Kipcha wrote: *


> The same for me, just like when new people join the rabbit hopping club. I'm terrible with names so it takes me three or so practices to remember who the people are, but the second their bunny comes out, it's like "OOOOOH, you're so-and-so's person!"


It doesn't help when people come to every other practise. The people who just come once don't help either, or when there are a bunch of new people who never come back. Also, many of them don't really introduce themsleves when they come, so it's not like we get much of a chance to get to know their names. 

I do know people based on their rabbits. I have people from RO on Facebook and it can take me a while to get who they are on here. I am bad with names anyway, I get remember your name, what you look like or your bunny, all 3 may take a little while.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Mar 25, 2011)

LOL I was terrible about that when I worked at the vet clinic. I would know all the animals and be clueless on the people. I'm still better at recognizing animal faces.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Mar 25, 2011)

Also, I don't know the names of people with dogs in my neighbourhood, but I know the dogs. Even if I don't know the dogs name, I still recognize them better than their owners.


----------



## Jynxie (Mar 26, 2011)

I know all the dogs in the neighbourhood too.
I only know 3 of the peoples names, since we have each others phone numbers if we ever want to get together for a big meet up or an hour outside.

One of them also really likes reptiles, so we go to expos with them.

I need some bunny friends though.

I also really only know a few people on here by name.


----------



## Jynxie (Mar 26, 2011)

I sent you a request.

I wasn't given the option to send a message saying I was from RO though. weird.


----------



## Yield (Mar 27, 2011)

Jynxie wrote:


> I sent you a request.
> 
> I wasn't given the option to send a message saying I was from RO though. weird.



[align=center]I knew it was you =)
You're one of the few people I know by name and face, cause I read your blog often. Hope I don't sound like a creeper.. XD


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 27, 2011)

A few years ago - one of our forum members stayed with me for a few weeks. I was always amazed by her knowledge of the members and their rabbits. 

She'd say the rabbit's name and I was like "huh?" and then she'd say the person's screen name and I knew them.

I thought it was funny and so neat - she actually knew more of the members and rabbits than I did because I'm so busy in the rabbitry section that I don't get to other places much.


----------



## Jynxie (Mar 27, 2011)

[align=left]*Yield wrote: *[/align]


> Jynxie wrote:





> I sent you a request.
> 
> I wasn't given the option to send a message saying I was from RO though. weird.


[color=#00a00]


> [align=center]I knew it was you =)
> You're one of the few people I know by name and face, cause I read your blog often. Hope I don't sound like a creeper.. XD[/align]



[align=left]
Haha, no worries. You're one of the few I know names of also since we're the same age I think. Plus I also read your blog. :3[/align]


----------



## MikeScone (Mar 27, 2011)

Back in 2004 I flew out to Ohio with Scone MacBunny for a get-together. Here's Scone inspecting the airplane...







I thought it was funny that when I was picked up at the airport, everyone ran to say hello to Scone before they noticed I was there. Of course, they'd all seen lots of pictures of him, and none of me...


----------



## Yield (Mar 27, 2011)

[align=center]@Carley: Probably =) Always easier to relate to people that way, etc. =)

@Mike: Lol! I'm sorry, I laughed a lot at that XD Did Scone have to ride with luggage? Orr?


----------



## MikeScone (Mar 27, 2011)

*Yield wrote: *


> Did Scone have to ride with luggage?


Of course not. When Dad flies, the bunny rides in style. He even had in-flight hay service. 

His cage took up most of the back seat, though. I'd have rather had him up front with me, but I couldn't put the cage on the passenger seat and still operate the controls.


----------



## Yield (Mar 27, 2011)

MikeScone wrote:


> *Yield wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Did Scone have to ride with luggage?
> ...



[align=center]Oh! YOU fly the plane!? :O


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow Mike - with your photography talent/ computer talent - I figured you'd photoshopped the picture!


----------



## hln917 (Mar 28, 2011)

Captain Mike and First Officer Scone~ What a great flight deck crew!


----------



## MikeScone (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes, I fly the plane, and no, it wasn't Photoshopped. When we got to Ohio, I put the cage on the horizontal stabilizer while I locked up the plane, and snapped the picture of Scone inspecting his chariot. 

He never flew outside his travel cage, though - I can just see trying to explain to Air Traffic Control that I had to declare an emergency because a rabbit nibbled through a cable...


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow, that is really impressive! I'm assuming when you came to Ireland you didn't fly yourself did you?


----------



## MikeScone (Mar 28, 2011)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> I'm assuming when you came to Ireland you didn't fly yourself did you?


No, I'm afraid that's a bit beyond the capability of my little Cessna. Well, not entirely - you actually could do it, via Newfoundland, Greenland, and Iceland - but well beyond my ambitions (and my bladder capacity - five or six hour over-water legs are just too long). When I went to Ireland I let the airlines do the flying. 

Speaking of which, I'm starting to think about coming over to Ireland again, to finish the northern half of the one-lap-of-Ireland I started on my previous trips. Start at Shannon, head north to the Aran Islands (I've been there, but I like them too much not to go again), then up to the northwest corner (know anything about the Mullet Peninsula?), then east to Ulster and back south again. Just a thought at this time, but maybe...


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 29, 2011)

Aran Islands are lovely, I actually went there for the first time last Summer, me and a few friends went to Inis Oirr for two nights, it is a beautiful Island. We sat out on the beach looking at the lights from the main land at night  

Hmmm can't say I ever heard about the mullet peninsula before. Never been up in the North before either funnily enough. Soon though  

If you do decide to come again, I hope you enjoy it. You came to Ennis the last time I think you said before? How did you find it?


----------



## MikeScone (Mar 29, 2011)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Aran Islands are lovely, I actually went there for the first time last Summer, me and a few friends went to Inis Oirr for two nights, it is a beautiful Island.


It is. I was there in 2008 for one night. I went to Inishmore the year before. My pictures from the Arans are here. 

I think I just like islands. I've been making a list of some to visit this time - Achill, Arainn Mhor, Inishmaan, Inishbofin or Inishturk, Rathlin, Toraigh. Obviously, I can't hit all of them, but maybe two or three? 



> Hmmm can't say I ever heard about the mullet peninsula before. Never been up in the North before either funnily enough. Soon though


The Mullet peninsula is in the northwest corner of County Mayo - I'm not really sure why I want to go there, but it sounds intriguing for some reason. Sort of the back end of nowhere. 



> If you do decide to come again, I hope you enjoy it. You came to Ennis the last time I think you said before? How did you find it?


I liked it. We were just there for a night, enroute between Dingle and Doolin. I have Scouting friends whose ancestors came from Cooraclare and Tuamgraney, so we routed through those towns to take some pictures for them, then headed up through Loop Head and the Burren the next day. Ennis was a nice, ordinary sort of small city, not touristy but just everyday Ireland. My Clare pictures are on this page. 

It is official - I bought the tickets tonight. I'll be in Ireland for the last week in May and first week in June!


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 30, 2011)

Ya I like that it is not touristy, we get a lot of tourists there but thankfully they don't try and make it touristy to attract them. I live in the middle of nowhere about 2O minutes from there.

I was in Achill too, I really, really like it there. I actually probably prefered it to Inis Oirr.

That is great! Hope you enjoy it as much this time around!


----------



## jcl_24 (Apr 21, 2011)

Am rather tired but just want to say I LOVE this whole thread!

Jo xx


----------

